# Introducing Khalisse & Khal Drago



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey everybody, for my 30th Birthday I ordered a pair of HMPK's on MNTheBettaShop.com I was super excited to order my first Betta's!! I got one female and one male names Khalisse and Khal Drago. They are named after my favorite characters on the TV show Game Of Thrones, lol yes I'm a dork. Anyways could somebody tell me what color or pattern my male is? He needs to put on some weight but I'm working on it.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the 30's! LOL!
They are beautiful! I love Khalisee's coloring!
I got my b-day pressie from myself early this year because I could not turn down the boy in my avatar or his siblings


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Um, you have won the top awesome status for the names alone.
They are beautiful!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a dork when I give names to my fish, too!
I think that you new fish are just so lovely!!!
I guess I gave myself my Pandora as a slightly late 28th birthday present to myself...lol!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Khalise is a marble dragon pk not sure of khal dragon he's kind of mustard gas


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I love Game of Thrones! I let my boyfriend name one of my fish because the fish loves him... he named it Roku after Avatar Roku in the Avatar series... I love that show but that Avatar was definitly not my favorite. So, I think little mister avatar Roku could fall under the dorky category  The Bf's parents asked me what my fishes names were and just gave me a blank stare... then asked if they were from fantasy games or something. So I had to explain what Leviathan meant and where the name Seraph was from... lol. I didn't dare explain Roku's name though  Bf gets to handle that one since it's his name.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Omg… That female is just absolutely stunning!!!!!! @[email protected]

I'm sorry! I'm no good with determining colors!  But they're both just gorgeous! Do want!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, +1 for the fishies +1 for the names, LOVES GoT


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful! I live in mn and have been wanting to go to their store! Makes me want to go even more!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks everybody : D I will definitely order from them again! I love my female. I wonder if she will change color? 

I wish I could go to that store but I'm all the way in Seattle. They get their new arrivals on the 14th!!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ha! I was considering naming one of my guys Khal or Drogo or KHal Drogo.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He looks to be a dragon. Other than that, I'm not sure. He may or may not be mustard gas.

Very pretty new fish though!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Enkil, I love them too. I love my female HMPK she is so pretty!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

BTW I really never could be into Game of Thrones as much after they killed of Khal Drogo. (I admit I totally cried!) 

A friend asked me if I would recommend that show and I said "Well . . . . I just never got over Khal being dead, and I really only cared about the Khaleesi and Drogo storyline. Also, he is super hot and I want to marry him". Then she told me "Oh, all of my girl friends are hot for Khal Drogo too. " Hee hee . .. .


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

mursey said:


> BTW I really never could be into Game of Thrones as much after they killed of Khal Drogo. (I admit I totally cried!)
> 
> A friend asked me if I would recommend that show and I said "Well . . . . I just never got over Khal being dead, and I really only cared about the Khaleesi and Drogo storyline. Also, he is super hot and I want to marry him". Then she told me "Oh, all of my girl friends are hot for Khal Drogo too. " Hee hee . .. .




OMG I was so so so mad too!!!! Even my boyfriend was! How are they going top introduce him into the show as such an important roll and then they kill him off?? Lame! BTW I love him too lol!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I was going to name my new guy Khal Drogo! Looks like I'll have to name him Taragryen or some other GOT reference instead now. 



> BTW I really never could be into Game of Thrones as much after they killed of Khal Drogo. (I admit I totally cried!)


GAAAAHHHHHHHH! You totally killed it! I didn't know he died ): sob sob sob. He was so well, nice? IBHFHWBCBWJ ):

I'm almost finished the first book, up to the part were Robb and Catelyn agree with the Lord at The Twins.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ooops! Sorry to kill the story line! I don't know if and how it goes down in the book. I only watched the series. . . I didn't mean to spoil it, in the series they killed him off in the first season! He was back in a vision on season 2's season finale. Maybe the books are different.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

They are a gorgeous pair and I adore the names you gave them.


----------

